
Safari Should Display Favicons in Its Tabs - ingve
https://daringfireball.net/2017/08/safari_should_display_favicons_in_its_tabs
======
yoodenvranx
Unfortunately there is a general trend towards removing colorful icons and I
hate that trend with a passion.

Take for example the setting menu from stock Android: Yes, there are still
icon but they all have the same color and it is really difficult to tell them
apart. Every time I go to settings I have to search around until I find the
settings I was looking for. If it had colorful icons then navigation would be
easier because my brain would learn "blue icon = keyboard settings"

Or take Chrome on Android: Open Chrome, press the three dots on the bottom
right for the menu and try to find the 'search in page' entry. Every time i
wanna search something I have to read half of the menu items to find the
search function... If it would have a distinct icon it would be much easier to
find.

~~~
kakarot
My bookmarks bar is a row of unlabeled favicons arranged by color. Beautiful
and extremely efficient. I only need to store the color of an icon in my head,
not the icon itself or the url. If this ever gets taken away from me I will
become extremely cross.

~~~
icelancer
This is exactly what I do. I am floored to hear that people are considering
moving away from favicons. It's a tremendous space saver.

The all-out war on bookmarks and the original ways we organized information
back in the 90s on the web is getting to be absurd.

~~~
kakarot
Not to mention the fact that, as others have said, scanning your tabs for
images is much, much quicker than scanning text. Favicons also give your site
character and create a lasting visual impression of your brand. They are as
important as a logo. Seems like a major step backwards.

------
logand
I made a Safari extension that simulates favicons by prefixing tab titles with
emoji. It's not a perfect substitute, but it's made it a lot easier for me to
distinguish between tabs.

[https://github.com/logandaniels/emoji-tab-
icons](https://github.com/logandaniels/emoji-tab-icons)

~~~
throwaway2016a
Out of curiosity, how does it know which Emoji to use?

~~~
petrosh
so you don't even read 15 lines of readme?

~~~
heavymark
That type of response probably won't get too many people rushing to your
GitHub that you are suggesting here people should try out. To answer his
question, it appears it allows you to manually add/choose a emoji on a site by
site basis. As of December it looks like you can now set differently for
different subdomains or other variations. Also appears to offer some suggested
options to choose from for popular sites.

------
omn1
I never understood why people wanted their tabs on the top instead of on the
side. I'm using [Tree Style Tab][1] on Firefox and whenever I need to use any
browser I feel limited by screen real estate. With modern widescreen displays
I can have my tabs on the side and the titles are still readable while the
website content is readable, too. What's not to like?

[1]: [https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/tree-style-
tab/](https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/tree-style-tab/)

~~~
hbosch
I usually have less than 5 tabs open at any time. Side tabs are a huge waste
of space for me.

~~~
dabber
You can hide them. The tabs sidebar only opens when you hit the key combo to
open it or bump the side of the screen with your mouse. If anything it saves
space.

------
drcongo
I much prefer to have no favicons. They're a really poor indicator of the
content of the tab, especially when 20 of them are Stack Overflow and Read the
Docs.

Safari has a really good way of visually distinguishing between tabs, a two
fingered pinch on the trackpad and I can see the actual content of every tab
that I have open. Can't remember the last time I even looked at the text in
the tabs.

~~~
ProfessorLayton
Tab Exposé is one of my favorite features in Safari (Right behind Reader view)
that I wish other browsers copied.

~~~
dbbk
The user experience once you have many tabs open in Chrome just completely
falls apart. The tabs shrink so tiny you can hardly see them, and there's no
way to reorganize them other than to one-by-one pull them out into a new
window.

Safari, on the other hand, has Tab Exposé and also horizontally scrolls the
tab bar once there are too many. It's such a simple thing that makes a huge
difference.

~~~
ecoffey
You can shift click a range, or command click a disjoint set, of tabs in
chrome. And then with one mouse drag move all of them to an existing window or
create a new one. It's a feature that I wish safari had (although I have tried
tab expose)

------
abrookins
Totally valid. If they were going to change one thing about Safari, though,
for me it would be to drop the required $99/year payment for a developer
program membership just to distribute a signed Safari plugin. You can't really
distribute plugins without a developer certificate, as Safari uninstalls them
automatically when the browser restarts. Probably the worst Safari-related
decision Apple has made recently, much worse than favicons, though I
completely agree that they should return.

~~~
rubatuga
You can always distribute unsigned ones. You lose the ability to auto update
however, as well as the extension store

~~~
abrookins
So far, I haven't found a way to stop Safari from uninstalling an unsigned
extension when it restarts. Have you? Because that would be great! More
conversation about this issue:
[https://forums.developer.apple.com/thread/3675](https://forums.developer.apple.com/thread/3675)

~~~
rubatuga
I've just installed the following extension, and it persists when I restart
the browser:

[https://github.com/JoeKuhns/PiedPiPer.safariextension](https://github.com/JoeKuhns/PiedPiPer.safariextension)

~~~
bangonkeyboard
That extension is signed. You cannot build a .safariextz archive without
paying for a signing certificate.

~~~
jasonkostempski
Firefox has a similar annoyance but at least it's not behind a paywall. I
wrote a plug-in I intended to be for personal use but I had to register and
publish it on their site because it was removed on close. I'm not sure why
they want to encourage a bunch of crap in their add-ons store but what
infuriates me to no end is that they think they know better than me what I
want to allow to run on my machine.

~~~
kuschku
> I'm not sure why they want to encourage a bunch of crap in their add-ons
> store but what infuriates me to no end is that they think they know better
> than me what I want to allow to run on my machine.

The issue, as always, are malware installers on Windows.

Many companies (including Google) pay developers on Windows to ship their
addons (or even entire browsers) with the installer, and to auto-install them.

This is how Google got their toolbar addon installed everywhere in the past,
how Chrome is installed as default browser without the user noticing, how Bing
gets their toolbar installed everywhere, and so on.

It's also used by other actors, not quite as evil as Google or MS, to
distribute their malware addons and automatically install it in browsers.

By enforcing registration on AMO, Mozilla can easily remove an addon that was
distributed this way for all users.

------
oDot
Firefox shines here. Not only does it have the favicons but typing a site in
AwesomeBar will prompt to "jump to tab".

~~~
detaro
And "% term" searches through open tab urls/titles

~~~
kuschku
It'd be awesome if that would also search through page content.

------
matrixagent
By far my biggest gripe with Safari is the behaviour of the URL bar:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Safari/comments/2uikrg/any_way_to_d...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Safari/comments/2uikrg/any_way_to_disable_the_centeralignment_of_the_url/)

~~~
mistersquid
I agree a centered URL is a bit of aesthetic ridiculousness when exposing the
entire URL.

Aesthetic opinions aside, the linked complaint relies on a workflow that could
be considered a UI anti-pattern.

    
    
      1. Move hand to mouse.
      2. Position cursor.
      3. Click URL bar. (activate caret)
      4. Move hand(s) to keyboard.
      5. Type replacement.
    

The following workflow lends itself more easily to UI automation (and muscle
memory)

    
    
      1. Type Command-L. ("Open Location…" which selects all in location bar.)
      2. Type left/right-arrow. (Move caret to left/right side of location bar.)
      3. Option left/right-arrow. (move caret left/right one "word".)
      4. Type replacement.
    

The distinct advantage of the second workflow is that it is susceptible to the
automated editing of URLs of many tabs using Keyboard Maestro [0] and a simple
AppleScript.

Combined with keyboard tab-switching (Command-shift-[ and Command-shift-] for
next left and right tab, respectively, you can fast web-page switch to spot
small differences similar to the way in which a Hinman Collator works to
highlight differences between bound books. [1]

Admittedly (and a bit off-topic), the link I provide for the Hinman Collator
doesn't exactly illuminate what such a device does. A better demonstration of
how collation can be used to highlight subtle visual differences between two
artifacts can be derived in the service of solving a puzzle from one of my
favorite web sites, Kindertrauma. [2]

The puzzle, which asks you to spot the differences between a series of two
photos, is mildly challenging. That mild challenge is reduced to laughably
simple when the images are collated. [3]

EDIT: Move parenthetical into footnote. Add adverbial phrase to footnote
parenthetical. Rewrite Kindertrauma example. General readability.

[0]
[https://www.keyboardmaestro.com/main/](https://www.keyboardmaestro.com/main/)
(I'd be embarrassed to name drop Keyboard Maestro yet again here on HN if it
just weren't so darned useful. A truly amazing piece of software Keyboard
Maestro is. No relationship except as a satisfied user.)

[1] [http://library.unc.edu/2016/11/video-hinman-collator-
compare...](http://library.unc.edu/2016/11/video-hinman-collator-compare-
contrast-create/)

[2] [https://www.kindertrauma.com/the-
thing-2011-funhouse/](https://www.kindertrauma.com/the-thing-2011-funhouse/)

[3]
[https://secure.fluffycloud.net/shimmering/kindertrauma/20111...](https://secure.fluffycloud.net/shimmering/kindertrauma/20111014.The-
Thing-2011-Funhouse/)

------
mi100hael
With Firefox, you get the best of both worlds. You get favicons, but you also
get a minimum tab width so you can always read the first word or two of the
page title. Rather than squishing down infinitely like Chrome, they just
quickly scroll side-to-side more like Safari.

~~~
bangonkeyboard
Side-scrolling tabs are one of the worst UI innovations I've suffered in
recent years. They wreak havoc on spatial tab organization, make it impossible
to see how many tabs are open, and slide out from under the mouse cursor
unpredictably when clicking.

The original Safari behavior of a vertical overflow list of tabs, favicons
included, keyboard searchable and navigable, was much more usable.
[https://i.stack.imgur.com/eyXum.png](https://i.stack.imgur.com/eyXum.png)

~~~
mi100hael
Strongly disagree. That list menu made it hard to reorganize tabs, required a
mouse click, and arbitrarily split your tabs into those visible and those
relegated to some obnoxious menu.

~~~
bangonkeyboard
Every one of those downsides was addressable without flushing the baby.
Sessions ([https://sessions-extension.github.io/Sessions/](https://sessions-
extension.github.io/Sessions/)) provides a keyboard-controllable vertical tab
popover with draggable tabs from all open windows.

------
0xCMP
I concur. I don't use safari because it feels worse. I felt the reason was I
couldn't easily identify where my tab was supposed to be easily without
reading. Many websites these days do not provide super great titles.

Although I do kind of wish some of these browsers supported the ability to
switch tabs similar to emacs and give me a full view to select and search
between tabs. It would also show the favicon.

------
amir
Safari should also stop restoring private windows upon reopening.

~~~
sp332
Whoa, that's not cool. It stores all your private tabs on disk somewhere?

~~~
rubatuga
They’re copying iOS behaviour

~~~
0xCMP
Agreed, but it should change. On iOS the OS can kill the browser for you so
you may still want that page you didn't kill.

On the OS quitting the browser should reset it back to a normal state that
doesn't include the private tabs you had.

~~~
glhaynes
I don't really see why a distinction would be made there. iOS's and macOS's
process models are being made more similar as time goes on. And as a heavy
user of both platforms I'd find it surprising if it didn't behave this way. An
option to change it would be welcome, though.

------
mthoms
For anyone willing to get a little experimental (it requires mySIMBL), Github
user anakinsk's fork of SafariStand can enable tab favicons.

It's a total hack though.... every time a new version of Safari is released it
tends to break. But kudos to him for trying.

[https://github.com/anakinsk/SafariStand](https://github.com/anakinsk/SafariStand)

Here's a (long) thread with some of the backstory about why this is so
difficult:

[https://github.com/anakinsk/SafariStand/issues/38](https://github.com/anakinsk/SafariStand/issues/38)

------
m3kw9
Favicons rainbowing up my top tab just acts as even more distractions. It only
helps marginally because if you open 10 stackoverflow tabs, you would still
need to open each one to see what’s what. That’s why Safari has the tabs
overview view that shows you what’s inside. You can’t tell exactly, but you
can most of the time.

------
staplung
It's worth noting that Safari _can_ display favicons. If you pin a tab, it
uses the favicon. It's even displayed in monochrome until you hover over the
tab so they've definitely worked out a way to display them.

~~~
bouke
That’s not the favicon that’s being shown there. It is either a b/w mask as
defined by the site, or defaulting to the first letter of the site’s name.

~~~
andrethegiant
Correct — defined by <link rel="mask-icon" />

------
MBCook
I'm quite surprised to find myself disagreeing with Gruber on this one. I like
the way safari works currently, I don't want a bunch of loud little icons
crowding up my screen. I don't have any problem identifying the tabs I have,
and as others I have mentioned I can just use tab expose to find them quickly.

I've seen a few mockups on Twitter that he's re-tweeted recently and they just
look more cluttered to me.

That may come from using Safari as my main browser for 13+ years, but I'm
certainly quite happy with things the way they are.

------
coverband
It should first start displaying the whole URL on my phone.

~~~
eridius
If you tap on the URL bar, it does.

What's the argument for showing it all the time? There's not enough space to
show the entirety of even relatively short URLs without scrolling (and
scrolling means tapping on it anyway).

------
TazeTSchnitzel
I wonder if it's because Apple didn't like the mush that 16x16 favicons become
on Retina screens with their preferred linear upscaling.

Of course, other sizes of favicons are possible for use by site owners (.ICO
supports multiple resolutions in a single file!), and there's no particularly
good reason to use linear upscaling for what's often pixel art.

~~~
yborg
This predates Retina by like a decade.

~~~
robin_reala
IE used to use 32×32 for saving a bookmark to the desktop, 16×16 for the
address bar favicon.

------
packeted
I completely agree, one of the things that keeps me coming back to Chrome is
favicons in tabs which is particularly useful when you have a bunch of tabs
open. I also have a favorites bar with purely favicons so I can fit as many of
my regular sites/resources in there as possible while still looking visually
appealing.

------
kevindong
I tried out Safari for a week but I just couldn't stay there because extension
support was terrible. Technically, the two critical extensions I use (LastPass
and uBlock Origin) support Safari in some form, however they were strictly
worse than the Chrome version. I can tolerate to some degree worse extensions.
However, the UX was just _too_ bad to stand.

To be perfectly honest, I didn't even realize Safari lacked favicons until I
read this article. I generally close tabs are soon as I finish using them.
Consequently, I never have more than ~5 tabs open at any given moment.

~~~
MBCook
> However, the UX was just _too_ bad to stand.

How so?

~~~
kevindong
For me at least, the auto fill feature in LastPass didn't work half the time.
Simultaneously, LastPass doesn't let me copy and paste my password without
opening up the 'Edit' page for that particular username/password entry. In
Chrome, the autofill feature didn't always work either (but it did work >90%
of the time). However, I could just click the little 'LastPass' logo that
popped up in the username/password field and click the 'Copy' button on my
password.

For uBlock Origin (or rather, the fork of it since the actual developer
abandoned the official version due to the difficulty of developing for
Safari), I _hated_ how the icon in the toolbar displays the number of elements
blocked in a big red badge that you couldn't turn off. I couldn't just remove
it from the toolbar either because uBlock Origin frequently blocks what it
thinks is an ad but is actually a critical part of a webpage. The only way to
show the webpage correctly is to disable uBlock Origin for that webpage. And
the only way to do that was to click on the button in the toolbar.

One of my favorite extensions for Chrome is 'Disable HTML5 Autoplay' which
just blocks HTML5 videos from auto playing. Safari has no such extension.

I also hated how when you type in a web address in the omnibar in Safari and
hit enter, half the time there would be no response (i.e. no loading bar, no
change in the tab's contents, etc.). I don't actually know what's happening
behind the scenes, but a refresh usually fixed it.

~~~
MBCook
LastPass: I know from personal experience that plugin is garbage. No argument
there.

There are extensions for blocking HTML auto-play. There used to be one called
ClickToFlash, which became ClickToPlugin. I don't know if it's renamed again
but it supported that.

The address bar thing is just weird. Can't explain that.

I won't deny that there aren't many extensions for Safari but I've never
minded that, they largely never seemed necessary. For the longest time the
only one I used was ClickToFlash. These days I have 1Blocker, but I've never
been a plugin 'power user' even back when I used FireFox so that doesn't
really bother me.

Thanks for the answer.

~~~
kevindong
I looked into ClickToPlugin. The developer ended development because of
Apple's development policies [0].

Also, I just remembered: the big extension that Safari was missing is Reddit
Enhancement Suite. I could've lived with Safari if just RES was missing.
However, in summation, all those issues made me decide to switch back to the
RAM/CPU/battery sucking Chrome.

[0]:
[https://hoyois.github.io/safariextensions/clicktoplugin/](https://hoyois.github.io/safariextensions/clicktoplugin/)

------
hungerstrike
Favicons in Safari for Mac? That's the least problem. They need to fix Safari
on iOS so that it doesn't open the same site over and over again in a
different tab each time.

They also need to catch up to the rest of the world and give the user a choice
of which browser to open up by default on iOS. Oh, this is Apple though - they
give you the absolute least amount of functionality that they can get away
with while charging the highest prices. I can't wait for the time of Apple to
come to an end.

~~~
fredsir
> They need to fix Safari on iOS so that it doesn't open the same site over
> and over again in a different tab each time.

Seems to work perfectly fine for me.

> They also need to catch up to the rest of the world and give the user a
> choice of which browser to open up by default on iOS.

It's not as simple as that. If you want an OS that everyone can use, options
are your enemy. Would I like to be able to decide the standard browser on my
OS? To be honest, I don't care in this instance since I like Safari better
than the alternatives, but sure, the choice would be great to have should that
change.

~~~
hungerstrike
> Seems to work perfectly fine for me.

Thanks. It still doesn't work fine for me.

> It's not as simple as that.

Yes, it is.

> If you want an OS that everyone can use, options are your enemy.

That's a ridiculously absurd notion and it couldn't be further from the truth.
I'm not even going to ask you because you've got no evidence for this
whatsoever.

It equates exactly to "Choices are bad". Perhaps that is true for marketing
purposes but not for solving actual real-life problems. I guess we have our
answer now though because "more marketing and less functionality" fits
precisely within Apple's modus-operandi.

~~~
fredsir
> Thanks. It still doesn't work fine for me.

Sucks for you, you should probably talk to apple about it since it's probably
a bug.

> Yes, it is.

No it isn't, and it has been shown numerous times. You have probably
experienced it yourself with a parent or someone else needing your help
because they were trying to do change their wallpaper on their windows pc and
now their internet is not working anymore. More options equals more complexity
which isn't good if you need your phone to work for as many people as
possible.

iOS even has had its fair share of problems with this for example with its
third-party keyboards with people installing them from the App Store and
coming back later and having no idea how they did turn them on, or that they
even did so, they just did what the app told them to do while they thought
they were installing some game and now they can't hit the keys any more
because it's all different, and they don't remember what happened nor how to
get things back to normal.

> That's a ridiculously absurd notion and it couldn't be further from the
> truth. I'm not even going to ask you because you've got no evidence for this
> whatsoever.

No it isn't, and a very famous and popular book was even written about it by
Barry Schwartz called The Paradox of Choice: Why More is Less which spiked a
lot of research on the topic. You should read it.

> It equates exactly to "Choices are bad". Perhaps that is true for marketing
> purposes but not for solving actual real-life problems. I guess we have our
> answer now though because "more marketing and less functionality" fits
> precisely within Apple's modus-operandi.

Yes it is. It might not be optimal for you specifically, but if they made a
phone that worked perfectly for you, it possibly wouldn't work perfectly for
me, and surely not for my grandmother. Why? Because we need very different
things from our phones. If you introduce all the features all 700+ million of
active iPhone users need/want, the phone would be a complete cluster fuck.
Even if you took the features of a few 100 select but very different people,
that would be the case.

I would say that Android phones is a perfect example of why more (choices) is
less (good). I can't remember when I last had to help someone with a problem
with their iOS devices, but every time I am with a family member that uses
android, they have a bunch of problems piled up for me they need help with. Of
course, it's not only android but just as much the terrible apps that is on
the android platform, but low quality apps is something the android platform
enables, so it's kinda it's fault too.

The solution is not to put every single option into iOS. It's to have a wider
range of operating systems that are tailored for different groups of people,
like hacker types, the "I only call, text and facebook" type, and so on, but
that costs a lot more money and takes a lot more time than making a single
device that everybody buys.

~~~
hungerstrike
I still don't see any evidence. All I see is badly formed opinion. How about a
citation?

The simple truth is that either software does what you need it to do or it
doesn't. In this case, I need iOS to open Chrome instead of Safari. Since
there is no option to change the default browser or ability to uninstall
Safari (thereby making Chrome my default), I consider iOS to be badly broken
in this regard.

Your position is clearly indefensible here once you consider that the Mac OS
lets you change default browsers. Why should there be a choice on Apple's
desktop OS but not their mobile OS? I look forward to hearing the byzantine
logic that you'll come up with for justifying that one...

Also keep in mind that this isn't just any old option. This is the type of
option that the EU sued Microsoft over. Hopefully someone will force Apple to
do the same. Too bad their global market share is tiny. I guess the rest of
the world likes options, huh?

~~~
fredsir
The book is based on research, and there are a lot more research that has been
done on the subject since it was published. Feel free to read the book and the
follow-up studies, or don't, but I am not gonna go and read it again to find
citations to post here.

What surprises me is that you don't seem to agree any bit with the notion that
less is more. I however see it all the time in my work as a developer. It's
easy to add features in one long list, but users don't respond well to that.
What makes a product that users appreciate is a tight package where features
has been distilled to what is important and lets the user access the features
they need in a convenient way. What doesn't make a user happy is when they
have to hunt around for functionality or can't remember how to do stuff
because there is to many features that clutters the interface and makes the
experience of using the product more complex.

~~~
hungerstrike
The option to change the default browser causes no confusion in their desktop
OS and it wouldn't in iOS either.

You won't cite anything because you can't. It's quite clear that you're wrong.
Sorry.

~~~
fredsir
> The option to change the default browser causes no confusion in their
> desktop OS and it wouldn't in iOS either.

That can be argued, but I can see a few scenarios that will be problematic for
the less tech savvy users.

1) Do you present an option when the user installs another browser to set it
as a default, or do you guide them on how to go to the settings and do it? 2)
What happens when the user uninstalls the browser, maybe by mistake after
having been prompted or guided to set it as default? Should the system a) ask
the user to first switch to another browser, or b) notify that if they
uninstall it, a default browser will be chosen? 3) What to do now that someone
has by mistake deleted chrome, which is the only browser they have used on the
phone ever and doesn't even know safari exists? They will have to go to a
genius bar or ask someone they know for help to how to either download chrome
again (possibly) or to be told about safari 4) what happens when the user by
mistake (or not recalling doing so) put chrome as default browser but want to
go back to safari?

All these things I just came up with on a whim (there are probably many more)
is usability complexity that will put less tech savvy users in problematic
and/or confusing scenarios that overall can make them appreciate the phone
less and could potentially lead to less sold devices.

These are not problems I personally would have, but they are problems that
Apple, whoms goal is to sell as many devices as possible, wish to be without.
Adding options is possibly adding confusion that can lead to less sales.

> You won't cite anything because you can't. It's quite clear that you're
> wrong. Sorry.

I didn't cite anything, yes, I mentioned a famous psychology book and research
area that is specifically saying that I am right. It's not something I just
thought of, you know.

Here is the author of the book doing a TED Talk on the subject:
[https://www.ted.com/talks/barry_schwartz_on_the_paradox_of_c...](https://www.ted.com/talks/barry_schwartz_on_the_paradox_of_choice)

------
kin
I agree for sure. At the very least have it as a preference. My bookmark bar
consists of icons w/ no label. I treat Favicons more or less like I do iOS app
icons.

------
Crontab
Personally, I am not a fan of Favicons; it feels like yet another form of
advertising - which the web has more than enough of.

~~~
phailhaus
That doesn't seem to make sense. Favicons tend to be the website logo, making
it easy to pick out the tab when you have multiple open. The favicon tells you
the site, the tab title tells you the page.

------
konart
One of the reasons why I don't use Safari (aside from almost no extensions,
dev tools, tabs below navigation). Even though I usually use Vimium's T to
navigate through tabs I still feel disoriented with no favicons on tabs.

What I don't really get - why is this not optional setting?

------
ash_gti
I think you only see fav icons in safari mobile in the bookmarks menu as well.

------
vermooten
This is the single reason I don't use Safari.

------
dwighttk
I wouldn't mind favicons in the url bar when the cursor isn't in it too if we
are adding things to safari.

------
omnifischer
>The Mac attracts visual thinkers and its design encourages visual thinking.

Any proof?

------
Sujan
iTunes Connect and other Apple properties that developers tend to bookmark
should have favicons. Then you could just edit out the title/name and identify
by icon.

------
runnr_az
Forget favicons... it supports emoji domains!

------
ams6110
Daring Fireball should use a larger font and better contrast. Thank goodness
for Reader mode.

------
chmaynard
Sheesh, Daring Fireball whips up another tempest in a teapot. If he isn't more
careful, Gruber could lose his "most favored blogger" status at Apple.

------
StronglyTyped
Is Apple even still working on Safari?

~~~
ash_gti
They release every other week updates to Safari Technology Preview as well as
daily builds of Webkit. Both include new features.

They have blog posts about feature development as well here:
[https://webkit.org/blog/](https://webkit.org/blog/)

